# Can't Find Spelled Out House Numbers



## Pillsbury (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm looking to change the house number over my garage from 903 to Nine Hundred And Three. (numeric to lettered)

I've Googled my brains out and haven't had any luck finding anyone that does it. There are tons of plaques but nothing with just the lettering.

This style of house numbering used to be common, does anyone know where I can find someone that stills sells them this way?


----------



## pat11784 (Feb 24, 2006)

I haven't seen spelled out numbers for sale anywhere...they used to be on most old houses ...you could try a local ironworks/welding shop..they could make them but it might be cost prohibitive. fyi- a lot of localities require numerals because it's much easier/faster to read by ambulances,firetrucks,police when driving down road looking for an address.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

This place sells the entire a-z alphabet. You spell out your own.

http://www.westonletters.com/index_23.php?catID=23&file=index.php

Also found this

http://65.36.132.135/merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=NCC&Category_Code=SCRIPT


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

You could paint your own numbers on the house.
Or you could buy some flexible wire and make the numbers to your taste.


----------



## Pillsbury (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. I didn't realize how prohibitive the cost is. Guess I'll just stick with the regular numbers or maybe just get up there with a Sharpie and good intentions  (kidding)


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

How many digits in the house number?


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

With a router, bit, and a piece of wood, you could make your own sign. Lay out the letter style of your choice in pencil and then cut it into the wood. Paint in the cut out sections and then apply Poly or other weather resistant coating. Probably wouldn't take more than a few hours, including drying time.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I like your idea majakdragon.
Many in my neighbourhood have the same type of thing, and looks really nice.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

Only do it if you don't mind service people not being able to find your house and dinner guest arriving late and pissed.


----------

